# MonStar's Journal: Another Walk On the Westside



## M.J.H. (Jan 14, 2005)

Westsssiiiidddddeeeeee!!!!!!!  

Damn it feels great to get back on the Westside bandwagon! As most of you know I have been throwing different training programs around, different diets, all this bullsh*t. Never really following anything all that specific. So I decided to go back through all of my IM and WBB journals---and really look at my strength and bodyweight and progress pictures, to see what I was doing differently then than I am now. Well one thing stood out when I was progressing the most, *Westside*.  

I can't wait to get back into Westside style training. And to answer anyone's question, no I am not a powerlifter, nor am I going to be competing in any sort of powerlifting program. I am simply going to be training Westside style, because of the awesome gains I get from the program. To those of you who are not familiar, my split is going to look like this:


ME Bench
ME Squat/Deadlift
DE Bench
DE Squat/Deadlift
Of course, I will factor in rest days. Probably so some cardio on my rest days, or something along those lines to keep my metabolism up. We'll see what happens.  

Diet, is always a pain in the a*s for me, I am just trying to avoid binging and keep things clean. Empty calories like sugar and alcohol to a minimum. 

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

> Westsssiiiidddddeeeeee!!!!!!!


Of Delaware?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 14, 2005)

*Luke:* LOL, Westside as in Westside Barbell Club bro. The powerlifting program.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 14, 2005)

Friday; 1-14-2005

*ME Bench* (55 minutes, 26 sets) 

*12" Rack Lockouts*
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
335x3
355x3
375x3

*Incline DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 110's

*CG Bench Presses*
2 sets of 5 with 225
3 sets of 3 with 275

*Tate Presses*
3 sets of 9 with the 55's

*Seated DB Front Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 40's

*Cable Pressdowns*
2 sets of 12 with 200

Absolutely phenomenal workout today! One of the best workouts that I have had in weeks. I am so excited to be back on Westside, I am really expecting some great gains getting back into it. I haven't deadlifted or squatted heavy at all lately. So this is going to be a real opportunity to kick some a*s on those lifts. Did some lockouts in the power rack today, hit 375 for a triple, nice little PR. Did some incline presses, some CG bench, and some triceps and shoulder accessory work. BTW, want to note that seated front raises are 1000x more difficult than standing front raises.

Diet:
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- chicken noodle soup
- low-fat turkey chili + crackers
- tuna salad + crackers
- chicken rice soup 

Diet wasn't too bad today. Trying to keep things clean. 

Sleep: 6 hours. Need more.

Started taking sodium usinate today, 200mg first thing in the morning and 200mg before bed. Going to do this for a few days and then probably bump it up to 300mg twice a day.

Also, I weighed myself at 243 lbs. I am aiming for a solid 220-225. So hopefully Westside will help me get there with a proper diet.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 14, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking, what is a lockout?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

AWESOME LIFTS MAN!  I'm so jealous.  

You should post some "before pics" since we all know you're going to stay with this journal for a while.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 14, 2005)

*BigDyl:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by, appreciate it. A "rack lockout" is basically the last few inches of your bench press movement. I do them in the power rack, starting with the bar on the pins. I'll do 12", 8", and 4" rack lockouts. The inches is the amount of space the bar is moving. In other words I am starting with the bar about halfway off my chest, and just "locking it out" so to speak. I am going to attach a pic from EliteFTS.com of a guy doing lockouts. 

*Luke:* I am probably going to post some before pics later tonight because of how damn flabby I am right now. I am honestly softer now than I have ever been in my life. I have never weighed over 240 lbs. It's sickening. I am aiming for 220ish and solid.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2005)

Mike... why not compete?  With your currents lift you would kick ass, not to mention if you really focused on competition lifts.  There are a bunch of USAPL events in our area.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Mike... why not compete?  With your currents lift you would kick ass, not to mention if you really focused on competition lifts.  There are a bunch of USAPL events in our area.




Werd. Maybe if you had a specific goal like this, it could help you dial yourself in.

GL 

I have a good feeling about this WESTSIIIIIDDDDDDDDEEEEEEE journal


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 15, 2005)

*JerseyDevil:* Eh, I'll see how things go this time around on Westside. My lifts are so near my limit I think anymore, I am not sure how well I would do. I have no desire at all to wear bench and squat/deadlift suits, so I am somewhat limiting myself to my training. I like completely raw Westside training. No chains, belts, wraps, bands, etc. Thanks a lot for stopping by though, bud. 

*Arnie's left nu:* Thanks for the support man. This is something to consider. I never really gave it much thought. We'll see what happens with Westside this time around. All I know is that it feels great to be back "on the Westside."


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 15, 2005)

Here are some unfortunate progress pics. Weighing in at 243 lbs. and my waist at the naval measured at 40". Talk about motivational pics.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 15, 2005)

You are one bulky guy, MonStar.  Many of us envy your genetics, but you can't short-change the hard work that obviously went into your mass and strength.  You should be proud of those pics.  

Why worry about a little fat?  The amount of fat you have (which isn't that much) can probably be dieted down in 6-8 weeks with some cardio.  So bulk up till you're ready to cut, and don't worry about it.  You're gonna have a little fat on you when you bulk up, right?

Keep at it...


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 15, 2005)

*thatguy:* I absolutely hate the condition I am in now, bud. It's not even about being bulky vs. lean. Its more just my bodyfat % that really bothers me. It's not like I went through a clean bulking cycle and put on some flab and now I am trying to cut down. I completely went all out binging on a regular basis for the past month or more. I mean 1-2 pints of Ben & Jerry's, like completely all out. I am just going to try and completely change my eating habits. Drop the binging completely, and incorporate cheating every 5-7 days. At least this way I can learn self-control. I think more than anything I do in the gym I need to learn self-control with my eating. In terms of the gym I always have the dedication and motivation to go on a regular basis---but my diet is a different story.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

What # journal is this?


----------



## thatguy (Jan 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *thatguy:* I absolutely hate the condition I am in now, bud. It's not even about being bulky vs. lean. Its more just my bodyfat % that really bothers me. It's not like I went through a clean bulking cycle and put on some flab and now I am trying to cut down. I completely went all out binging on a regular basis for the past month or more. I mean 1-2 pints of Ben & Jerry's, like completely all out. I am just going to try and completely change my eating habits. Drop the binging completely, and incorporate cheating every 5-7 days. At least this way I can learn self-control. I think more than anything I do in the gym I need to learn self-control with my eating. In terms of the gym I always have the dedication and motivation to go on a regular basis---but my diet is a different story.


Well, if that's the case then certainly you need to figure out a way to quit binging.  Your cheating every 5-7 days is a good idea.  Maybe it would help to have someone keep you accountable, like your girlfriend or your workout partner (if you have one).  

Regarding Ben & Jerry's, I don't even have sweets in my house.  If I do, I'll eat it.  So don't buy that stuff.  There should only be BB food in your house, and the only time you should cheat should be on weekends when you're out to eat with your girlfriend.  That way, it's never a temptation at home, but you don't have to go out with friends and be the guy who orders grilled chicken with brown rice and broccoli.  

Every time you are in line at the supermarket, look down in your cart and make sure everything you have is something truly beneficial to you.  I do that and I usually end up taking something out.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 15, 2005)

Basically what I'm saying is, it's much easier to have self control at the supermarket than it is when you're hungry and there is B&J's "Chunky Monkey" in your freezer.  


BTW, never go to the supermarket when you're hungry.  Always a bad idea.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> What # journal is this?




This is MonStar's inaugural IM journal


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2005)

Damn Mike... You gonna try and compete against me for 'IM Santa Clause' next year.  You still got a ways to go to catch up lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I have no desire at all to wear bench and squat/deadlift suits, so I am somewhat limiting myself to my training. I like completely raw Westside training. No chains, belts, wraps, bands, etc.


Yeah I know what you mean.  I was thinking it would be fun to compete in the 49-54 Master's events, but the thought of using 'equipment' turns me off too.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> This is MonStar's inaugural IM journal


This has got to be at least the 3rd or 4th that Ive seen, and Ive only been around since august.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 15, 2005)

*du510:* Yeah man, I am notorious for starting new journals all the time. Hopefully this one will last though---I don't see why it wouldn't. I really enjoy Westside style training. 

*thatguy:* Thanks for stopping by and offering advice man, I really appreciate that a lot. Funny thing is that I don't keep junkfood in my house. When I decide to binge I end up going out the supermarket then and pigging out. It's never like a spur of the moment thing. It is more like a thought out thing almost. Trust me I never keep that kind of crap in my house. Now at my girlfriend's place, that's a different story. There's pretty much nothing but junkfood at her place.

*Arnie's left nu:* LOL. 

*Jake:* At the rate that I have been going I'll probably catch up in no time, lol. 

*JerseyDevil:* Yeah the entire idea of using equipment just really defeats the purpose for me. I don't see why guys use all kinds of shirts and things of that nature. If the lifts aren't raw I don't even count them, for me at least.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 15, 2005)

Saturday; 1-15-2004

*ME Squat/Deadlift* (65 minutes, 22 sets) 

*Suspended Good Mornings* 
135x3
185x3
225x2
245x2
265x2
285x2

*Platform Deadlifts*
3 sets of 3 with 475 

*Support Rows*
4 sets of 6 with 235

*Hack Squats*
4 sets of 8 with 410 

*Nautilus Crunches*
3 sets of 12 with 180 

*CG Cable Pulldowns* 
2 sets of 10 with 215

Eh, not so great of a workout today honestly. I really forgot how completely taxing deadlifts are. I haven't deadlifted in a few months and I was planning on doing 5-6 sets of 3 off the platform today, after 3 sets I was completely wiped out. The rest of my workout completely sucked. Support rows, I was trashed. Hack squats knocked me completely on my a*s. Finished up with some crunches and pulldowns. 

Diet: 
- peanut butter toast
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk postworkout
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches
- low-fat turkey chili + crackers
- chicken & rice soup
- tuna salad + crackers 
- mixed nuts 
- garden salad + vinegarette dressing + walnuts 

Pretty clean today. Getting addicted to soup! I really like the way it fills me up. And its only around 200 calories a can, and around 12g of protein. 

Sleep: 2 + 6 hours. Fell asleep at my girlfriend's and then got up and drove home.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome back to the Westside world.  I may be stealing ideas from your journal from time to time, as you have more experience with it than I.  Good luck with your goals Mike.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Saturday; 1-15-2004
> 
> 
> - peanut butter toast
> ...


Is that all you ate?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 15, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. I am hoping that you're keeping a Westside journal as well. Its great getting back into Westside---I love the workouts so far. Tomorrow is my speed bench day, so we'll see how that goes. I am probably going to take a rest day on Monday because I know my lower back/legs is going to be aching from today's workout. Pulling off of a platform (4" off the floor) is always taxing on my lower back. 

*du510:* Check again man, when I put a "?" that just means that's all I have eaten so far today. Here are the rest of my meals: 



> Diet:
> - peanut butter toast
> - 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
> - whey protein + 2% milk postworkout
> ...


----------



## thatguy (Jan 16, 2005)

My gosh those are heavy deads...  way to go.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 16, 2005)

*thatguy:* Thanks man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 16, 2005)

Sunday; 1-16-2005 

*Rest*

*Cardio*
14 minutes interval training on the treadmill. Alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.2 MPH with one minute of running at 8.0 MPH. On my next rest day I am going to shoot for 16 minutes. 

Took a rest day today, going to stick to 2 days on, and 1 day off, as closely as I can. Hopefully my damn gym will be open tomorrow, even though its a holiday. 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- tuna salad sandwich
- chicken & barley soup 
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- 3 grilled chicken & cheese soft tacos  
- low-fat turkey chili 

Those tacos were damn good! I used ground chicken, low-fat cheese, etc. I did use sour cream, though. And I also used some rice & bean mix that we had. 

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 17, 2005)

Monday; 1-17-2005

*DE Bench* (60 minutes, 28 sets) 

*Speed Bench Presses*
8 sets of 3 with 175

*Seated DB Presses*
4 sets of 6 with the 80's

*JM Presses*
2 sets of 5 with 175
2 sets of 5 with 225

*6" Rack Lockouts* 
3 sets of 3 with 385
2 sets of 6 with 315

*Alternating DB Front Raises*
4 sets of 7 with the 40's

*One-Arm Cable Pressdowns*
3 sets of 12 with 80

Good solid workout today, nice to be training Westside style. I really like doing speed bench, did 50% of my 1RM today for 8 sets of 3. Working on my bar speed which at this point absolutely sucks. Need to really work on getting the bar moving, that's for sure. Moved onto some overhead presses, and then some JM presses.

Hit a big PR today on JM presses, 225 for 2 sets of 5! JM presses, to those of you who do not know---are basically skullcrushers but taking the bar down to my neck instead of my forehead. I started with 175 for 5 and then a friend of mine in the gym talked me into doing four 25's on each side of EZ-curl bar. Hit it for 5, twice. Felt great, by the way.  

Finished up with some lockouts, front raises, and then some pressdowns.

Diet:
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk
- tuna salad sandwich
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- mixed nuts
- turkey + gravy, sweet potatoes, corn, mixed vegetables 
- beef stew 
- peanut butter

Diet was pretty good today. Could have been better, I guess. Ate at Boston Market tonight---some damn good sweet potatoes! 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice lookin lifts. What is a JM press?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 17, 2005)

*du510:* Here man, underneath my workout I talked about what it is:



> JM presses, to those of you who do not know---are basically skullcrushers but taking the bar down to my neck instead of my forehead.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *du510:* Here man, underneath my workout I talked about what it is:


He's a Yankee fan, cut him some slack.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 17, 2005)

What up Monstar The lifts are looking very impressive dawg keep up the good work. I am looking at this west side routine and looks pretty intense i will be checking you out to see how this goes for you.


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *du510:* Here man, underneath my workout I talked about what it is:


Open mouth, insert foot. 

Thanks boss. 

Im notorious for skipping words.


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> He's a Yankee fan, cut him some slack.


Hey, Yanks in 3!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nice lookin lifts. What is a JM press?



http://www.joeskopec.com/joeskopecjm.mpg


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey, Yanks in 3!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 18, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* LOL. 

*dj_diablo:* Yeah man, definitely stay tuned because my gains on Westside have always been excellent. Both times now that I have done the program. Sometimes you really need to keep changing up the exercises to prevent the workouts from getting redundant, but overall I would say the program is excellent. 

*du510:* Not a problem at all bud. 

*CowPimp:* Thanks for the video clip! Honestly, I am going to start doing them with a barbell. Yesterday I did them with a close-grip on an EZ-curl bar, and was lowering the bar down to my neck, and tucking my elbows, just like the guy in the video clip is doing.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 18, 2005)

Tuesday; 1-18-2005

*DE Squat/Deadlift* (50 minutes, 27 sets) 

*Speed Deadlifts* 
8 sets of 2 with 315

*CG Cable Rows*
4 sets of 8 with 275

*Good Mornings*
4 sets of 4 with 225

*Seated Alternating DB Curls*
3 sets of 5 with the 55's

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 10 with 260

*Vertical Leg Raises* 
3 sets of 9 

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
2 sets of 10 with 140

Great workout today!  I was very impressed with how my workout turned out, honestly. For the simple reason that as soon as I got to the gym I felt like sh*t. I was tired, lethargic, and I didn't feel like training at all, quite frankly. After starting to do my speed deadlifts---my intensity level just shot up. The rest of my workout was great, lots of accessory work. 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
- mardarin orange grilled chicken salad 
- low-fat turkey chili + crackers 
- beef stew
- tuna salad + crackers
- coffee  

Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow dude, just a handfull of pounds under me


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 18, 2005)

*Mudge:* LOL, I am assuming that you're talking about my bodyweight? Yeah, it's gotten absolutely ridiculous. I almost hate the fact that I let myself get this way. But honestly, just being on Westside a couple of days now, I already feel like I have made some substantial progress from that point---where I was in those pics. I know it sounds crazy. I am going to post some progress pics again in a few weeks. I have been taking usnic acid now for about 5 days. 200mg when I wake up and 200mg before bed. Seems to be starting to kick in.


----------



## simbh (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep it bro , you seem to be having fun on the westside 

But please , don't start another journal !


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice and consistent workouts.  Don't worry about staring new journals--they are all like one extended journal put together.

I think I'm too tall for the support row machine.  You seem to use it alot, so I tried using it, and once i got to 4 1/2 plates, my lower back helped my lats way too much while pulling it up.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 19, 2005)

*simbh:* Hey man, yeah, Westside is a great program. I really like the fact that it's backed by proven science---makes me feel better about being on it. Rather than some program that I just came up with out of my a*s. 

*BigDyl:* Thanks for stopping by bud, appreciate the support. My workouts have been pretty solid on this program so far. The support rows I know some guys aren't crazy about because of how they feel. Personally, I love how they feel. They hit my lats perfectly, with my sterum against the support pad. I am going to attach a pic of the apparatus that I use.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 19, 2005)

Wednesday; 1-19-2005

*Rest*

*Cardio*
First thing this morning on an empty stomach I did 16 minutes of interval training on the treadmill. Alternated 1 minute of walking at 3.2 MPH with 1 minute of running at 8.2 MPH. On Saturday, my next rest day, I am going to aim for 18 minutes. In the same fashion, of course.  

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- tuna salad + crackers
- chicken noodle soup
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I don't think I've ever seen you post a cardio workout before. How do you feel by doing cardio? I know that for me it has to be involved for cardiovascular benefits. I like how I don't have to huff and puff when I run or do other breath oriented activities which require a good diaphragm support. 

How are you feeling on your current program?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wednesday; 1-19-2005
> 
> *Rest*
> 
> ...




those #'s are like mine for HIT....but 3.2 is too slow. Bump that shit up to keep your HR up. Im at 4 & 8 but I need to shorten my walking intervals


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2005)

*Diana:* Hey there! Thanks for stopping by, I appreciate you reading my journal. Yeah this is one of the few times that I have actually posted cardio here in my journal. I am a big hater of cardio, lol. I will almost do anything to avoid it. Even if that means training every single day. I am doing it on my rest days, so only around 3 times a week, at this point. 

*Cold Iron:* Hey man, thanks for checking out my journal. Yeah I know I definitely need to really kickstart my HIIT. The only thing is I am in horrible cardiovascular shape right now. I used to do 20 minutes of 1 minute of 4.0 MPH and 1 minute of 8.0 MPH. But getting back into it I have to take it gradually at first. Going to work myself up to 4.0 MPH and 9.0 MPH hopefully. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2005)

Thursday; 1-20-2004

*ME Bench* (50 minutes, 24 sets) 

*Suspended Bench Presses* (bar touching chest)
135x3
185x3
225x2
245x2
265x2
285x1
295x1
305x1
315x1
325x1
335x1
345x1

*Tate Presses*
4 sets of 6 with the 70's

*Swiss Ball DB Presses*
3 sets of 8 with the 90's

*Skullcrushers*
3 sets of 7 with 110

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 10 with 200

Great workout today!  Really hit some huge PR's in suspended bench. The most that I can remember ever doing was 315, I believe, for a single. Hit 315 easy, and 325. Then hit 335, which was extremely extremely difficult. Came up extremely slow. Moved onto 345---wow, talk about having NO IDEA how I hit it. Got about halfway up, and just hit a major sticking point. The bar honestly didn't move for probably 3-4 seconds. Somehow, don't ask me how, I locked it out. Big, big, big PR today. The rest of my workout I was pretty wiped out.  

BTW, if you don't know what suspended bench is, its basically bench pressing from the bottom position. Set the pins in the power rack so the bar was touching my chest, and pressed up from the bottom position. 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
- tuna salad + crackers
- coffee
- garden salad + vinegarette dressing, garlic dinner rolls + oil
- grilled honey chicken breast, whole-wheat balsamic pasta, broccoli, 2 glasses of wine  

Since today was my 7th day now eating fairly clean, I decided to go to dinner with my girlfriend. Ended up at the Macaroni Grill, where I have never eaten before. I must say that I completely, completely loved the restaurant! I recommend it to anyone. I had some honey chicken dish there, with some wine and salad---and the bread was absolutely PHENOMENAL. 

Sleep: 7 hours.

Weighed myself today, before my workout. Weighed in today at 232 lbs. I am going to weigh myself again next Thursday and hopefully I'll drop a few more pounds. My goal is to drop a few pounds each week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Mike, I'd really be interested in reading some information on the Westside style of training.  Thanks.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, I'd really be interested in reading some information on the Westside style of training.  Thanks.



http://elitefts.com/
http://www.westside-barbell.com/


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Cold Iron:* Hey man, thanks for checking out my journal. Yeah I know I definitely need to really kickstart my HIIT. The only thing is I am in horrible cardiovascular shape right now. I used to do 20 minutes of 1 minute of 4.0 MPH and 1 minute of 8.0 MPH. But getting back into it I have to take it gradually at first. Going to work myself up to 4.0 MPH and 9.0 MPH hopefully. I guess we'll see what happens.



I changed my name.....used to be Arnie's Left Nu

but ya, Im slacking in the cardiovascular department as well


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 20, 2005)

What's a speed deadlift? Doing the reps as fast as you can?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Like Cold Iron said man, check out elitefts.com---that's where I learned most of my info. And from former IM member Saturday Fever. If you do a search for his username you'll find a lot of useful info. 

*Cold Iron:* Oh okay, I thought the way that you talked sounded familiar. Any reason for the name change? I prefer 'Cold Iron' much much more than talking about Arnold's balls, lol. 

BTW, hopefully I'll get in better cardiovascular shape as time passes. We'll see how things go. 

*ihateschoolmt:* Speed lifts, also known as 'dynamic' lifts---are intended to increase bar speed. Basically just a Westside style technique that is used to improve the quickness of the lift. If you ever realize when you do a 1RM for a lift, it comes up extremely slow. The idea behind speed lifts is to increase that speed, I believe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2005)

What happened to Saturday Fever?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 20, 2005)

Saturday fever got hit by a truck while on his bike, he said he wouldnt be back for a while. There was some controversy on if he really got hit by a truck or if he was lieing, 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38550&page=2&pp=30


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

MonStar- I was always a little upset the "t" was excluded from the end of my name. Whether Prince wouldnt let me use that whole name, or I forgot the "t", I dont know. 
Once a newb to IM and bodybuilding in general, "arnies left nut" suited me b/c I was the equivalent of his left nut, muscle wise. However, due to the fact I am coming up to my 2 yr IM anniversary, I thought a little graduation was in order. Originally I thought "Arnie's full package" would be an appropriate upgrade, then I realized I might be on the verge of a complex and decided to steer clear of arnold's genitalia completely.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

Nah in all seriousness, when I signed up with that name, I didn't intend to actually become a poster. Now that i'm posting quite frequently....


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2005)

Most likely the username was too long with a T at the end.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Most likely the username was too long with a T at the end.




ahhh good call


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Saturday fever got hit by a truck while on his bike, he said he wouldnt be back for a while. There was some controversy on if he really got hit by a truck or if he was lieing,
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38550&page=2&pp=30


I remember this a little now.  Wow thats nuts.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2005)

Your journal is off to a really good start.  Nice bottoms up benching too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 21, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* From what I understood Saturday Fever falsely came up with the whole thing about entering a powerlifting contest. Come to find out he never entered it. But I wish he would get back here to IM because he gave me absolutely invaluable training advice. 

*ihateschoolmt:* Thanks for the link, bud. 

*Cold Iron:* LOL.  "Arnold's Full Package" would be have been absolutely hilarious. 

*Mudge:* Haha, that would have been my guess, too.

*CowPimp:* Thanks for stopping by, CP. I was checking out your journal for some other ME exercises and things of that nature. I am really enjoying Westside at this point. Especially my ME days, I find. DE days are fun, too. But after doing set after set of light speed work I am almost bored, lol. 

How has Westside been treating you?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 21, 2005)

Friday; 1-21-2004

*ME Squat/Deadlift* (50 minutes, 24 sets) 

*Platform Deadlifts*
135x3
225x3
315x2
365x1
405x1
455x1
475x1
500x1
525x1

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
3 sets of 3 with 290
3 sets of 7 with 245

*Hyperextensions*
5 sets of 4 with 165

*Nautilus Crunches*
4 sets of 8 with 220

Pretty good workout today, hit 525 off the platform, pulled conventional of course. Really hit my lower back hard. Then I hit 6 sets of lats with some CG pulldowns. Used the whole stack (290) for 3 sets of 3. Hit my lower back with hyperextensions, and finally hit my abs with some crunches. Nice workout. 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
- 2 ground beef & cheese burritos 
- 4% cottage cheese + mandarin oranges
- chicken noodle soup

Diet was okay today, my ground beef for the tacos was pretty lean. I think it was 85% lean, and then I drained all of the fat that I could get out of it. Ate it with low-fat cheese, too. Not too bad. Ran out of 1% cottage cheese! 

Sleep: 5.5 hours.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 21, 2005)

Is cg pull downs all you do for lats?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 21, 2005)

Rows hit the lats quite nicely.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2005)

Westside has been treating me well.  I've been seeing some good increases all around.  My core lifts are going up slower now, but hopefully I will be hitting a new PR for deadlifts and a new PR for bench press next week.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 22, 2005)

*ihateschoolmt:* I really vary my lat accessory work all the time, bro. Sometimes I do support rows, close-grip pulldowns, close-grip cable rows, t-bar rows, pullovers, etc. Training Westside I really found that variation is key. Not doing the same thing all the time. Changing exercises, rep schemes, number of sets, everything you can possibly think of. 

*Mudge:* Agreed. I usually prefer rows to pulldowns. Although lately I have been a big fan of close-grip pulldowns (palms facing each other). And I have also really liked BTN (behind-the-neck) pulldowns. Both seem to hit my lats hard. 

*CowPimp:* That's great to hear man. As long as you provide Westside with all of the necessary tools, I think it works fabulous. My tools I mean enough sleep, enough calories, enough protein, etc. I'll be checking out your journal, good luck hitting some new PR's.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 22, 2005)

Saturday; 1-22-2005

*Rest*

*Cardio*
Since the gym was closed today because of the snow, I did some aerobic style circuit training in my basement first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. For around 15-20 minutes I did the following exercises:

- jumping jacks
- bodyweight squats
- bodyweight lunges
- push-ups
- crunches
- heavy bag 
- hovers 

Really felt like I worked up a great sweat, really exhausted. I would have rather done the treadmill at my gym, but oh well. Hopefully tomorrow the gym will be back open so I can do my speed bench workout.

Diet:
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- tuna salad + crackers
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches
- low-fat turkey chili + crackers 
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- garden salad + walnuts + vinegarette dressing 
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich

Diet was okay today, maybe a tad high in calories since I didn't workout today. 

Sleep: 9 hours.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 22, 2005)

That callisthenics routine looks like something I would do.  Personally, I find that type of routine far more entertaining than traditional cardio.  As well, if done properly, I think it can be more effective.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 22, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. I agree that callisthenics can be very challenging when rest periods are kept minimal. I worked up a hell of a good sweat doing that kind of routine. I am not sure if it is something I would do all the time, but it worked great since I couldn't get to the gym today. I just hope that my gym is open tomorrow!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2005)

Sunday; 1-23-2005

*DE Bench* (45 minutes, 25 sets) 

*Speed Bench Presses* 
8 sets of 3 with 175

*Arnold Presses*
3 sets of 5 with the 75's
2 sets of 9 with the 55's

*Incline Skullcrushers*
4 sets of 6 with 125

*Nautilus Incline Presses* 
3 sets of 8 with 220

*Tate Presses*
3 sets of 15 with the 40's

*One-Arm Cable Front Raises*
2 sets of 10 with 40

Good workout today! Really did a good amount of sets of 45 minutes I think. Trying to keep my rest periods shorter on my DE days, since I am going lighter than my ME days. After my speed work, I did some Arnold presses. Hit my shoulders hard with the Arnold's. Did some incline skulls today, nice variation for hitting my triceps. Did some Nautilus incline presses after that, and finished up with some Tate's and some front raises. 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
- chicken noodle soup
- 3 tuna melts
- pork loin, sweet potato, garlic bread, corn 
- low-fat turkey chili 

Diet was okay today, not too good or bad, honestly. The pork loin I ate was very very lean.  

Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## chris mason (Jan 23, 2005)

I definitely think Westside is good for you Monstar, you seem to stick with it the longest and make good progress.

As an aside, I deadlifted 625 x 1 using a HOOK GRIP and no belt.  That was after 525 x 1 and 605 x 1.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2005)

*Chris:* Hey man, nice to see you in here. Really great to see you still checking out my journal. I agree with what you said about Westside. I think its a very solid program all around. Especially the fact that it's backed by science, makes me feel all the better about doing it. Very very impressive pulling Chris, wow. Let me know if you have any new videos up, if you have any. What style are you deadlifting by the way? Still feet very close together?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> I definitely think Westside is good for you Monstar, you seem to stick with it the longest and make good progress.
> 
> As an aside, I deadlifted 625 x 1 using a HOOK GRIP and no belt.  That was after 525 x 1 and 605 x 1.



I highly agree with this statement.

Nice deadlifting by the way.  Both of you pull sick numbers, especially for being raw.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2005)

Whats DE and ME stand for?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 23, 2005)

Dynamic Effort, Maximum Effort.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2005)

Why wouldnt you use Maximum Effort on all workouts?  Sorry, I am still trying to learn a little bit about the Westside style of training.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Why wouldnt you use Maximum Effort on all workouts?  Sorry, I am still trying to learn a little bit about the Westside style of training.



Because hitting a 1RM is very taxing on one's CNS.  At a certain point you will reach a state of overtraining and hormone production will become disrupted.  This can lead to all kinds of problems.

In fact, if you don't switch the ME lift every 1-3 weeks, then the same thing could occur.  Typically, the more advanced you are, the more frequently this lift must be changed.

In addition to all of this, increasing your rate of force generation, al la the dynamic effort method, is a great way to blast through sticking points.  If you can move the bar faster, then you can create more momentum, and hence blow past sticking points.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2005)

Interesting, I see.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 24, 2005)

*CowPimp:* I completely agree with what Chris said, too. Nice to see someone else agrees.  Once you start to get into Westside style training it gets so addicting honestly its hard to picture yourself training any other way---at least in my personal experience. Maybe sometimes the workouts can get redundant, but changing up ME exercises, rep schemes, order of exercises, and things of that nature can really keep things interesting. And of course hitting miscellaneous PR's is always a huge motivator in itself. 

*soxmuscle:* Thanks for asking questions bud, it keeps readers informed of what the program is all about. CowPimp expained everything in detail, I don't have much else to add. I personally change my ME lift pretty much every single week---to keep my CNS from adapting like he said. 

*Mudge:* Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 24, 2005)

Monday; 1-24-2005

*DE Squat/Deadlift* (50 minutes, 25 sets) 

*Speed Squats* 
8 sets of 2 with 245

*Support Rows*
4 sets of 9 with 210

*Smith-Machine Lunges*
3 sets of 8 with 195

*Incline DB Hammer Curls* 
3 sets of 8 with the 45's

*Suspended Good Mornings* (deep)
4 sets of 3 with 205

*Hanging Leg Raises*
3 sets of 8 

Nice workout this morning, but I was tired! Went to the gym this morning around 6:30, wow, talk about a change of pace from working out in the afternoon. I can't decide which time I prefer training. I think that if I start to get into the habit of early training it won't bother me so much. We'll see how things go. 

BTW, my suspended good mornings today were done a few inches lower than I normally do them. Really hit my lower back hard. 

Diet: 
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- brushcetta + tomatoes
- garlic bread, garden salad + vinegarette dressing
- 2 slices of pizza 
- toasted meatballs
- 1 quart of chicken & broccoli 
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches

Diet SUCKED today, wow. Really really sucked, bad. I started today working at Olive Garden and as a server you get to try all of the appetizers, which we did today in training. Damn, ate lots of crap. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Not bad, considering I got up at 5:55 this morning!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Mike,
Good to see your back with Westside.  I'm looking into Sheiko method (some of the guys on the powerlifting site I subscribe to do it [these would be folks like Scott Waits, who in fact won the powerlifting meet that SF allegedly entered]).  Do you use a squat or deadlift suit, or are all of your lifts raw?  Keep up the excellent work!
-Dan


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey, just checking in on you buddy. Looks like everything is going well! Just started going to a gym that has supported row like yours, I like that much better than w/o support


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 25, 2005)

*sftwrngnr:* Thanks for stopping by, bud. I appreciate it. I am really looking forward to getting back into Westside. I have been doing some cardio on my rest day too which I think is improving my cardiovascular health. By the way, I do not use a squat or deadlift suit, no. And I also do not use a belt. All of my lifts are done raw. Sometimes for shrugs (never deadlifts) I'll use wraps. 

*rock:* Thanks for the support, bro. Everything has been going well, except for my diet yesterday which absolutely sucked. BTW, support rows are fantastic! They're probably my favorite overall back exercise hands down.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 25, 2005)

Tuesday; 1-25-2005

*Rest*

*Cardio* 
Today I did 17 minutes of interval training on the treadmill first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach. Alternated walking at 3.4 MPH with running at 8.4 MPH. Really exhausted after my cardio this morning, drenched in sweat.

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- pasta + meat sauce
- chicken parmesan 
- lasagna
- tuna salad + crackers

Sleep: 7.5 hours. Woke up once out of nowhere for no real reason at all.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Sleep: 7.5 hours. Woke up once out of nowhere for no real reason at all.


I only wake if I'm dehydrated or have to piss


----------



## chris mason (Jan 25, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Chris:* Hey man, nice to see you in here. Really great to see you still checking out my journal. I agree with what you said about Westside. I think its a very solid program all around. Especially the fact that it's backed by science, makes me feel all the better about doing it. Very very impressive pulling Chris, wow. Let me know if you have any new videos up, if you have any. What style are you deadlifting by the way? Still feet very close together?


My feet are probably about 6-8" apart.  I have a video of the lift but have not posted it yet because my MSN is fucked up.  I normally send the videos to him on MSN and then he condenses them and uploads them to the wbb server.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2005)

*Luke:* Thanks for stopping by bro, I appreciate it. Yeah I normally don't wake up at all, those nights I woke up I took Nyquil. 

*Chris:* Wow, thats a pretty close stance Chris, very interesting. I have never pulled with anything closer than a shoulder-width stance, honestly. I might give that a shot though, honestly. Let me know if you get the videos uploaded.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2005)

Wednesday; 1-26-2005

*ME Bench* (60 minutes, 24 sets) 

*Decline Bench Presses*
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x3
295x2
315x2
335x2
365x1
385x0
375x0

*Incline DB Presses*
4 sets of 4 with the 120's

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
3 sets of 6 with the 45's

*Alternating DB Front Raises*
3 sets of 7 with the 50's

*Decline Skullcrushers*
4 sets of 6 with 125

Good solid workout today. I was honestly a little pissed off at the fact that I didn't hit 385 or 375 on the decline. I was expecting to lockout with at least 375 today. Because in the past I have hit 365 for 2. Whatever, there's nothing I can do about it now. Did some heavy incline DB's, then some triceps, front delts, and finished up with some skulls. 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- 2 slices of chicken alfredo pizza
- 3-meat & cheese ravioli 
- spaghetti + meat sauce
- 1 glass of wine 
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 26, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> My feet are probably about 6-8" apart.  I have a video of the lift but have not posted it yet because my MSN is fucked up.  I normally send the videos to him on MSN and then he condenses them and uploads them to the wbb server.



All my best leg stuff is narrow stance  leg press, squats, deads.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

Those skullcrushers were awesome!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2005)

*Mudge:* Wow, all of your best leg stuff is narrow stance? That's very interesting, I am going to have to start putting my feet closer together and seeing what I think of it. I have never given thought to using a narrow stance, I have no idea why. Just never seemed to appeal to me that much. 

*Luke:* Thanks for the support, bro. Decline skulls are a whole different ballpark compared to regular lying skullcrushers. I am not sure which I prefer, honestly. Declines seem to exhaust my triceps a bit more.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

Decline skull crushers sound interesting.  It sounds like it would increase the range of motion a little more, which is always a good thing.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Decline skulls are absolutely fabulous bud. I completely recommend that you give them a shot. Yeah it does increase the range of motion some, and at the same time it puts some pressure on my elbow flexors. Give them a shot and let me know how you like them.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2005)

Thursday; 1-27-2005

*ME Squat/Deadlift* (55 minutes, 22 sets) 

*Platform Deadlifts*
135x3
225x3
315x3
405x2
455x2
475x2
505x2
535x2

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
4 sets of 8 with 245 

*Seated Good Mornings*
2 sets of 8 with 95
2 sets of 6 with 135

*Bentover Rows*
3 sets of 12 with 155

*DB Shrugs*
3 sets of 8 with the 120's

Great workout today!  Really had a great workout today I think. I went to the gym once, and was falling asleep. So I drove home, took a nap, ate some food, and went back to gym a few hours later. What a difference! I felt 100x better. 

Anyway, worked out with an older powerlifter tonight---damn, talk about a huge difference in my performance! I really felt great he was pushing me right along. He was pulling off the platform so I decided to work up to my 2RM off the platform. Last week I worked up to my 1RM (525x1) off the platform. Today I hit 505 for a double, a PR, and then hit 535 for 2! A really HUGE PR!  

Did some seated good mornings... which were great! I have never done them before, did them seated on the bench and went down until I touched my chin to the bench, nice and deep. Great exercise. My bentover rows today were done very intensely, very light, but at the same time very slow and with a great ROM. Nice contraction at the top of each rep. Finished up my workout with some DB shrugs.  

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk postworkout
- tuna salad sandwich
- chicken noodle soup
- tuna salad + crackers
- peanut butter 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

Did the powerlifter guy pull as much as you?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2005)

*Jake:* Actually no, he did 4 sets of 2 with 385 off of the platform. Him and I were both pretty damn impressed with me hitting a double with 535.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *CowPimp:* Decline skulls are absolutely fabulous bud. I completely recommend that you give them a shot. Yeah it does increase the range of motion some, and at the same time it puts some pressure on my elbow flexors. Give them a shot and let me know how you like them.



I'll definitely give them a try.  You'll be happy to know I threw in an additional lat exercise at the end of my squat/deadlift DE day today because I finished what I had planned in good time.  It was a nice change of pace.  Good call.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'll definitely give them a try. You'll be happy to know I threw in an additional lat exercise at the end of my squat/deadlift DE day today because I finished what I had planned in good time. It was a nice change of pace. Good call.


I am also going to try them out aswell.  They make so much more sense.  It seems like they should have been created using a decline to begin with.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Nice one, man. I really like hitting lats on my squat/deadlift today. Today at the gym I hit my lats a bit more than I normally do. I actually hit them a lot lighter than I usually do, but that's okay. I am working more on my form now, than ever before. I am trying hard not to throw the weight around. And really focus on my muscle contractions, and my ROM, in my accessory work. 

*soxmuscle:* I agree with you completely---decline skullcrushers will make your triceps more sore, exhaust them more after the set, hit your elbow flexors harder, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2005)

Friday; 1-28-2005

*Rest* 

*Cardio*
Today I did 18 minutes of interval training on the treadmill first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach. Alternated one minute of 3.4 MPH with one minute of running at 8.4 MPH. Damn, as I slowly increase the 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 1% milk + peanut butter
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
- tuna salad sandwich
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches

Sleep: 2 + 5.5 hours. 

Weighed myself today 228 lbs. Down around 4 lbs. from one week ago when I weighed in at 232 lbs.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

What time of the day do you weigh yourself?  

You're a BIG DUDE btw.  I was all excited about crossing 175.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2005)

*Luke:* Hey bud, I weigh myself whenever I go to the gym that day honestly. Usually in the late morning or afternoon. And I weigh myself fully dressed, but without my shoes. I am trying to get down to a solid 215-220 lbs. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 29, 2005)

Is there a website on westside training or do you have a trainer, i'd like to read more about this.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2005)

*ihateschoolmt:* Yeah there is a Westside based website, its www.elitefts.com. Definitely check it out it covers a lot of Westside principles and things of the nature, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2005)

Saturday; 1-29-2005

*DE Bench* (50 minutes, 24 sets)

*Speed Bench Presses*
8 sets of 3 with 155

*Smith-Machine BTN Presses*
2 sets of 5 with 165
3 sets of 9 with 125

*Swiss Ball DB Presses*
2 sets of 8 with the 80's
2 sets of 15 with the 70's

*Skullcrushers*
4 sets of 7 with 115

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 10 with 190

Good dynamic bench workout today. Felt a bit foggy-minded honestly, I am assuming that it's from the sodium usinate that I am still taking. That's about the only thing that I can think of. Overall workout was good, went 20 lbs. lighter on my speed bench which I think was a great idea, really helped me focus a bit more on my bar speed. 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 2% milk + peanut butter
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk postworkout
- chicken salad sandwich
- low-fat turkey chili + crackers
- MRP bar
- chicken noodle soup
- coffee  

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2005)

Mike you gotta start weighing yourself in the morning, butt-ass naked or else you wont get consistant readings


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Is there a website on westside training or do you have a trainer, i'd like to read more about this.



To add to that you should check out: 

www.westside-barbell.com and www.t-nation.com

Both sites are excellent resources.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Yeah you're probably right bud, I never even think twice about when I weigh myself, or what I am wearing, etc. I am going to have to start, I should invest in a scale, instead of always just using the sh*tty gym scale. 

*CowPimp:* Thanks for stopping by, appreciate it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

Sunday; 1-30-2005

*DE Squat/Deadlift* (55 minutes, 26 sets)

*Speed Deadlifts*
8 sets of 2 with 315

*CG Cable Rows*
2 sets of 12 with 245
2 sets of 6 with 290

*Good Mornings*
4 sets of 2 with 295
2 sets of 7 with 205

*Crossbody Hammer Curls*
3 sets of 8 with the 65's

*Nautilus Pullovers*
2 sets of 12 with 250

*Vertical Leg Raises*
3 sets of 12

Not so great of a workout today, honestly. I feel like I am starting to catch a bit of a cold/flu, I was feeling stuffy in the gym. And I can tell by the sound of my voice that I am starting to catch something or another. Whatever. I am going to try and fight it as best I can. Anyway, my bar speed on deadlifts I think it gradually improving. 

Did some cable rows, and then some heavy good mornings. I really like good mornings, and I am realizing how effective they are. I am going to try and do a variation of them at least one a week. Did some hammer curls after that, and then some pullovers and leg raises. Not so bad of a workout. 

Diet: 
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk postworkout
- garden salad + vinegarette dressing
- 3 margarita chicken breasts, rice & beans 
- tuna & cheese melt, beef stew
- 1/2 turkey sandwich 

Sleep: 6 hours.  Woke up out of nowhere for absolutely no reason at all.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 30, 2005)

I hope you feel better.  Sickness can really put a damper on training, and life in general if severe enough.  Start loading up on vitamin C, echinacea, and green tea.  That was the little immune boosting cocktail I used when I was sick a month ago.

I have also noticed the same thing about good mornings.  I failed on improving my deadlift one go around.  Then, I jumped 20 pounds in a few weeks when I started doing some form of good morning nearly every workout.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Mike,
Go to the drugstore and get some zicam.  It works... really really .  Keep up the great workouts.  As always, you're an inspiration.  Now when are you gonna enter a p/l meet?  I entered my first officially sanctioned anything in 20 years this past wekend... got my ass soundly kicked by someone older than me, but it was still fun (Nothing like having someone who is 7 or 8 years older than ya pull up nearly 170 lbs more than you like it was nothing... LOL).


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 31, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Yeah I am honestly feeling better already bud. Thanks for the concern, I appreciate it. I agree with you that good mornings are absolutely phenomenal. They're one of my favorite exercises.

*sftwrngnr:* I am not sure yet about a powerlifting meet bud, but I'll let you know. I don't know what I think of the whole idea of competing at this point. I mean part of me isn't interested because naturally I am not at all competitive by nature. But oh well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 31, 2005)

Monday; 1-31-2005

*ME Bench* (45 minutes, 24 sets)

*Suspended Bench Presses* (bar touching chest)
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x2
295x2
315x1
335x1
355x0
355x0
350x0

*Tate Presses*
10 sets of 10 with the 50's

*DB Front Raises*
4 sets of 6 with the 55's

Nice workout today. Short and sweet, honestly. Really got in the gym and got out pretty quick. Tried hard to break 345 on suspended bench, but I couldn't lockout with 355 or 350, I tried over and over again. I did 10x10 on Tate presses after that, really beat up my triceps. Nice sets. Heavy DB raises, nice sets. 

Diet: 
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk postworkout
- tuna salad & cheese sandwich
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- peanut butter
- tuna salad + crackers
- 2% milk + whey protein 

Sleep: 6.5 hours. Once again, up for NO reason.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2005)

Tuesday; 2-1-2005

*Rest*

*Cardio* 
Did some cardio on the treadmill first thing in the morning this morning, on an empty stomach. Did 10 minutes of interval training, at a 3% incline, alternated one minute of walking at 3.2 MPH with one minute of running at 8.2 MPH. Then did 5 minutes of incline walking at a 15% incline, and 3.5 MPH. I was exhausted! 

Diet:
- tuna salad sandwich
- tuna salad & cheese wrap
- 2% cottage cheese + peaches
- garden salad + vinegarette dressing
- whey protein + 1% milk 

Sleep: 9 hours. 

Today was my first day of Nolva, took 80mg today. Going to be doing 80mg for a few days and then lower my dosage to 60mg. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey buddy.  Do you feel 10 minutes is enough?


----------



## sftwrngnr (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Mike,
All I can tell you, is that actually entering a meet is a really neat experience.  I for one, was able to hit a PR, that was over 20lbs more than my previous max, and it was actually over 40 lbs more than the previous week's max.  Its a huge confidence builder (or at least I found it to be).  This am when I did deads, 515 came up with no problem, and I actually attempted 545.  With your current stats, you would definitely be in the running.
-Dan


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2005)

*Luke:* Hey man, honestly today 10 minutes was brutal. Only because I was doing the interval training at a 3% incline rather than flat. It made a world of difference in terms of the intensity of it, etc. I am hoping to gradually increase my interval time to 20 minutes. We'll see how things go. 

*sftwrngnr:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. Nice to hear that you really kicked some a*s in the contest bud, really impressive. I might be looking into one in the future, I am really not sure at this point.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2005)

Have you noticed any fat loss as of yet Mike?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Hey man, I have actually noticed some fat-loss honestly. Little by little I feel like the fat is coming off. The sodium usinate I have been taking steadily at 200mg twice a day. I am just starting some Nolva today since I felt like I was experiencing some gyno. But we'll see how things go. I started off this journal weighing around 243 lbs. I think it was, and most recently I weighed myself at 228 lbs. So I am gradually dropping the weight. Thanks for asking, bud.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

Little by little, lol. Monstar, is such a modest man. His jounal is < 3 weeks old and he's lost 15 pounds already. Thats outstanding and ..actually even too quick of weight loss IMO

Good job though bud, Youre going to look amazing after your cut, you better post pix


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Yeah, little by little is right bud. The first week I dropped 10 lbs. I think it was. But honestly, that's more because of all the water that I was retaining. I know for sure that if I was dropping just fat it would have been much less. The first week I went from 243 lbs. to 233 lbs. I think it was. And then the following week I went from 233 lbs. down to 228 lbs. So hopefully this Friday (when I weigh myself again) I'll be around 224-225 lbs. We'll see how things turn out with this semi-cut that I am doing. I am not even eating all that clean, I am more just keeping my sugars/alcohol very very scarce. I am going to post some pics right around mid-February I think. Right when I have had this journal a full month.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2005)

Wednesday; 2-2-2005

*ME Squat/Deadlift* (40 minutes, 23 sets)

*Suspended Good Mornings* (deep)
135x3
185x3
225x2
245x1
255x1
265x1
275x1
285x1
295x0

*Support Rows*
4 sets of 2 with 300 
2 sets of 9 with 210

*DB Lunges* 
3 sets of 8 with the 80's

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
2 sets of 10 with 150

*Rope Cable Pull-Throughs* 
3 sets of 6 with 200 

Pretty good workout today I think, even though I had to rush like crazy. Hit 285 for a single on deep suspended good mornings. I was happy with this, because they were done extremely deep. Did some support rows, and some lunges. The lunges were absolutely exhausting, really good sets, there. Did some pullovers and pull-throughs and called it a day. 

Diet: 
- scrambled eggs, oatmeal + 1% milk 
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
- tuna & cheese bagel
- beef stew
- MRP bar, coffee
- 2% cottage cheese + peaches 
- garden salad + vinegarette dressing 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

When you say deep, what are we talking about parallel?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Yeah man, deep generally means I am starting with my upper body at about a 90-degree angle to my lower body. Or a little deeper. Doing deep GM's from the bottom position (suspended) is a real task in itself. Let alone try to go for a 1RM.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

Good stuff, full ROM is what its all about. I love going deep on GM's. 
That reminds me, today at the gym some guy was doing 4 plates on the hack squat and my buddy, who was in awe,( and who is also new to lifting) was nudging me to check it out. I look over and the guy must of been going down all of 4 inches. Whatta clown


----------



## simbh (Feb 3, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Cold Iron:* Yeah, little by little is right bud. The first week I dropped 10 lbs. I think it was. But honestly, that's more because of all the water that I was retaining. I know for sure that if I was dropping just fat it would have been much less. The first week I went from 243 lbs. to 233 lbs. I think it was. And then the following week I went from 233 lbs. down to 228 lbs. So hopefully this Friday (when I weigh myself again) I'll be around 224-225 lbs. We'll see how things turn out with this semi-cut that I am doing. I am not even eating all that clean, I am more just keeping my sugars/alcohol very very scarce. I am going to post some pics right around mid-February I think. Right when I have had this journal a full month.


Congrats on the 20 pound loss (or almost) . Mind if I ask what the usinic acid thing is for ?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2005)

You just answered your own question in your first sentence


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 3, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Yeah man, on an exercise like GM's, ROM is especially important. Because otherwise you're just selling yourself short. 

*simbh:* Like Cold Iron said, the usnic acid is a fat-burner that I have been taking for about 3 weeks now I guess it has been. So far its working pretty damn good. For about 4-6 hours after I take it I feel like my body temperature feels like its a bit higher than normal. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 3, 2005)

Thursday; 2-3-2005

*DE Bench* (55 minutes, 27 sets)

*Speed Bench Presses*
10 sets of 3 with 155

*Incline DB Presses*
2 sets of 5 with the 120's
2 sets of 12 with the 100's

*Seated French Presses*
4 sets of 6 with 125

*Nautilus Overhead Presses*
2 sets of 10 with 160
2 sets of 7 with 220

*One-Arm Cable Pressdowns*
3 sets of 12 with 80

*Seated DB Front Raises*
2 sets of 15 with the 30's

Nice workout today! I am going to try and focus from now on on doing more volume (25-30 total sets) on my DE days and going a bit lighter, and on my ME days doing a bit less volume (20-25 sets). So we'll see what happens with this new style of training. My bar speed on bench is definitely improving, without a doubt. Overall workout today was solid. 

Diet: 
- whey protein + 1% milk, oatmeal + 1% milk 
- tuna salad sandwich
- garden salad + vinegarette dressing, 3 parmesan chicken breasts 
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
- tuna & cheese bagel, coffee
- peanut butter

My appetite was through the roof today! I have been hungry all damn day... I absolutely love a multi-grain bagel with tuna & cheese! So damn tasty. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Today is my 3rd day of the USP tamoxifen citrate (Nolva), going to be taking 80mg a day for the first week. And then lowering it to 60mg per day.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

Finally getting some sleep, eh bro?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 4, 2005)

*Luke:* Yeah, my sleeping patterns are all out of whack. Sometimes I'll sleep 9 hours straight without waking up at all. And other times I'll barely sleep 6.5 hours. I don't really understand it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 4, 2005)

Friday; 2-4-2005

*Rest* 

*Cardio* 
First thing this morning on an empty stomach I did 18 minutes of interval training on the treadmill. Really exhausting, honestly. I wanted to quit in the middle of it so damn bad. Alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.2 MPH with 1-minute of running at 8.6 MPH. I was definitely moving at 8.6 MPH, that's for sure. 

Diet: 
- tuna salad sandwich
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
- tuna & cheese bagel 
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- 2% cottage cheese + mandarin oranges
- garden salad + vinegarette dressing 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Today was my weigh-in day. Without shoes, but with clothes, I weighed in today at around noon at 224 lbs. This is down 4 lbs. from last Friday. I am glad that I am still gradually getting closer and closer to my goal weight of 215 lbs.


----------



## simbh (Feb 4, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Luke:* Yeah, my sleeping patterns are all out of whack. Sometimes I'll sleep 9 hours straight without waking up at all. And other times I'll barely sleep 6.5 hours. I don't really understand it.


Try melatonin ... It sure helped me to sleep when I had toruble sleeping due to the 1-ad ... Now I get no less than 7-8 hours if I don't have to get up early.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 5, 2005)

*simbh:* I actually take melatonin every single day bud. Usually 3-6mg depending on how I feel. The stuff does work pretty damn good, I have to admit. Thanks for stopping by, bro.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 5, 2005)

At 215 what % bodyfat are you hoping to be?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 5, 2005)

*ihateschoolmt:* I really don't have any idea at all, honestly. Maybe around 10%? I don't know bodyfat %'s too much. I use the mirror at the biggest gauge of my bodyfat. I'll be posting some pics probably this Friday, though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 5, 2005)

Saturday; 2-5-2005

*DE Squat/Deadlift* (60 minutes, 29 sets) 

*Speed Squats* 
8 sets of 2 with 245

*T-Bar Rows*
4 sets of 6 with 270

*Seated Good Mornings*
4 sets of 7 with 155

*Incline DB Rows*
3 sets of 10 with the 30's
2 sets of 8 with the 45's

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
2 sets of 12 with 260

*Incline DB Curls*
3 sets of 8 with the 45's

*DB Shrugs*
2 sets of 10 with the 100's

Really good workout today! Great intensity, great focus, great everything honestly. Started off with speed squats, and then moved onto my ghetto style t-bar rows. Did some seated good mornings, and then tried this exercise a guy in my gym showed me---incline DB rows. You face the incline bench (reverse incline style) and you row the DB's to your hips, keeping your palms facing each other. Leg extensions were pretty good, hit my quads hard. Incline curls were good, too. Hit my traps hard with shrugs. 

Diet: 
- MRP bar
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk
- tuna & cheese bagel 
- chicken salad sandwich
- garden salad + vinegarette dressing
- peanut butter

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Today is my 5th day of Nolva at 80mg per day. So far, so good. Going to keep it at 80mg for a few more days. My gyno seems to be the same, at this point.


----------



## chris mason (Feb 6, 2005)

Here you go Monstar, I finally got the 625 lbs RAW (no belt etc.) deadlift (with a hook grip = double overhand) video uploaded:

http://www.wannabebig.com/vids/Chris%20-%20Deadlift%20625%20(hook).mov


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 6, 2005)

*Chris:* Thanks for posting the video man, that's absolutely insane grip strength bud. I can't believe you can pull 625 raw, with a double overhand grip. The grip strength you most possess is beyond words, lol. I can't even do bentover rows with 315 with a double-overhand grip. Let alone pull up 625.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 6, 2005)

Sunday; 2-6-2005

*ME Bench* (55 minutes, 25 sets) 

*12" Rack Lockouts*
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x2
335x2
355x1
365x1
375x1
385x0

*Seated DB Presses*
4 sets of 8 with the 70's

*Decline Skullcrushers*
4 sets of 5 with 125

*Smith-Machine Incline Presses*
3 sets of 4 with 245
2 sets of 8 with 195

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
2 sets of 10 with the 35's

Good workout today! Really had an intense and focused workout, no complaints at all today. Worked up to 375 for a single on 12" lockouts. These were pretty damn tough. The last time I *thought* I did 12" lockouts, I was really doing around 8" lockouts. I messed up the distance. Anyway, the bar was about 6" off my chest for these, today. 

Did some overhead presses after that, some decline skulls, and then some incline Smith presses. Finished up with some French presses, my triceps were absolutely exhausted. Good sets overall. 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + 2% milk 
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk
- tuna & cheese bagel, minestrone soup

DIET SUCKED AFTER THIS!

Went to a friend's for the Superbowl tonight, what a bad move. Ended up eating a bunch of chips and dip, veggies and dip, 2-3 slices of cake and ice-cream, and then 4-5 glasses of wine. Ate some cookies too, talk about going all out. I'll be back on track tomorrow of course. I wouldn't consider this a binge, by any means, which is a good thing.  

Sleep: 9 hours. 

Today is my 6th day of Nolva at 80mg per day. 

On a side note, GO EAGLES!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 6, 2005)

Chris Mason, that is really impressive.  Wow.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice job with the journal Mike, awesome lifts too


Chris that is an amazing overhand pull


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 6, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> Here you go Monstar, I finally got the 625 lbs RAW (no belt etc.) deadlift (with a hook grip = double overhand) video uploaded:
> 
> http://www.wannabebig.com/vids/Chris%20-%20Deadlift%20625%20(hook).mov


That's amazing.  How much can you pull with a over under grip?


----------



## chris mason (Feb 6, 2005)

I haven't tested my max mixed grip in some time but I suspect it would be more than I can hook grip (it always has been).

Just to be clear, the double overhand grip I am using is a hook grip which is stronger than just a standard double overhand.  It is what Olympic lifters use.  You wrap your thumb with your index and forefingers.

Thanks for the compliments and sorry to hijack Monstar's journal.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 6, 2005)

Sick pressing strength MonStar, and same to you Chris.  Congrats to both of you on those numbers.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 7, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Agreed, Chris has some of the most impressive raw strength that I've seen on any of the forums.

*Cold Iron:* Thanks man, my first slip up so far was yesterday. During Superbowl Sunday, of course. Ended up eating some cake and ice-cream and some chips and brownies and things like that. Not the best idea obviously.  

*ihateschoolmt:* God only knows.  

*Chris:* Don't worry about it bud, doesn't bother me. I really wish that you would keep a journal here so everyone could see your 185 lbs.+ curls and 225 lbs.+ skullcrushers. Talk about insane. 

*CowPimp:* Thanks for the support, bud.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

This journal is incredible


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 7, 2005)

*Luke:* Thanks for the feedback man, really appreciate it. I am kind of pissed that I slipped up yesterday, although it was bound to happen sooner or later. I am glad that I made it 3 weeks without cheating on sugary foods, etc. Not too shabby in my opinion.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 7, 2005)

Monday; 2-7-2005

*ME Squat/Deadlift* (50 minutes, 24 sets) 

*Good Mornings* (deep)
135x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x3
255x3
265x3
275x3

*Incline DB Rows*
2 sets of 7 with the 55's
2 sets of 12 with the 40's

*ATF Squats*
5 sets of 2 with 315

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
3 sets of 9 with 230

*Nautilus Crunches*
Dropset: 220x8, 190x9, 160x8, 130x7

Good workout today! I know that today was supposed to be a rest day, but since I went off my diet like crazy yesterday I decided to hit my max-effort squat/deadlift session today. Good workout overall. Hit 275 for a triple on deep GM's, nice PR there. Did some incline DB rows, deep squats, pulldowns, and finished up today with some crunches. Overall workout was great!  

Diet: 
- peanut butter toast 
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk
- tuna salad & cheese sandwich
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- grilled chicken soft taco
- coffee
- grilled chicken soft taco 
- celery + peanut butter 

Sleep: 9 hours. 

Today is my 7th day of Nolva at 80mg per day.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

Is the nolva makin' you break out yet?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 7, 2005)

*Luke:* I didn't know that Nolva did make you break up. So far, I am not noticing that side effect at all.


----------



## chris mason (Feb 7, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* Agreed, Chris has some of the most impressive raw strength that I've seen on any of the forums.
> 
> *Cold Iron:* Thanks man, my first slip up so far was yesterday. During Superbowl Sunday, of course. Ended up eating some cake and ice-cream and some chips and brownies and things like that. Not the best idea obviously.
> 
> ...


 
Lol, well> I have tightened form and lightened the load a bit on both movements.  My left elbow doesn't care for me going really heavy on the skulls.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2005)

*Chris:* Sorry to hear about your elbow bud, hope everything gets better in time. I am sure that you'll be getting back into your insane curls and skullcrushers soon.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2005)

Tuesday; 2-8-2005

*DE Bench* (60 minutes, 29 sets)

*Speed Bench Presses* 
8 sets of 3 with 155

*Suspended CG Bench Presses*
4 sets of 2 with 275
2 sets of 6 with 225

*Tate Presses* 
3 sets of 12 with the 45's

*Swiss Ball DB Presses*
3 sets of 10 with the 80's

*Arnold Presses*
4 sets of 7 with the 60's

*Rope Cable Pressdowns*
2 sets of 12 with 120

*DB Front Raises*
3 sets of 6 with the 60's

Good workout today, really had an intense and focused workout, that's for sure. Started off with some speed bench. My bar speed is definitely improving, that's for sure. Moved onto some suspended bench, with a CG (close-grip). Did some Tates, then some Swiss ball presses. My triceps were fried at this point, by the way. All these presses were draining my triceps completely. Finished up with some Arnold's, some pressdowns, and some front raises. 

Diet: 
- peanut butter toast
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk postworkout
- tuna salad bagel 
- pesto chicken wrap
- 4% cottage cheese + peaches
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- garden salad + grilled chicken + vinegarette dressing 
- 4% cottage cheese + peaches

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Today is my 8th day of Nolva, and I lowered my dose to 60 mg today. 

This morning I weighed myself on a new scale that I bought, its an electronic Health-O-Meter and I weighed 224 lbs. first thing this morning, after using the bathroom.


----------



## chris mason (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, it's not all that bad, I did 185 x 11 the other day using a full ROM.   To clarify, I do my skulls with an elbows out approach.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 8, 2005)

Them some nice front raises MonStar


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

> Arnold Presses
> 4 sets of 7 with the 60's



That's fuckin' awesome mike.  I'd like to see that.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

I like those suspended CG bench presses.  Another lift I will have to try.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 9, 2005)

*Chris:* Absolutely insane as usual bro, nothing has changed I see. You're throwing around crazy numbers like you always have. Hopefully one day I'll catch up. 

*Cold Iron:* Thanks man, I had a few guys in the gym comment on how heavy I was going on front raises. My front delts today are screaming! They're aching like crazy, but I have a feeling they're my weakpoint in bench so I am going to keep hitting them hard and heavy. 

*Luke:* Haha, honestly those Arnold presses were extremely weak for the simple fact that I had done a bunch of sets before them, and my shoulders/triceps weren't fresh at all. 

*CowPimp:* Make sure you properly warmup your rotator cuffs, pecs, front delts, and triceps before doing them man. I have read a bunch of articles on how you risk tearing a pec, front delt, etc. if you're not properly warmed up because of the positioning.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 9, 2005)

Wednesday; 2-9-2005

*Rest* 

*Cardio*
First thing this morning on an empty stomach I did 20 minutes of interval training. I alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.0 MPH with 1-minute of running at 9.0 MPH. Really exhausted after this 20 minutes, felt like going back to sleep, lol. 

Diet: 
- whey protein + 2% milk
- garden salad + grilled chicken + Italian dressing
- tuna salad + crackers
- grilled chicken, broccoli + cheese, rice 
- 2% cottage cheese + peaches

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Today is my 9th day of Nolva, took 60 mg today.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 10, 2005)

Thursday; 2-10-2005

*DE Squat/Deadlift* (65 minutes, 29 sets)

*Speed Deadlifts*
8 sets of 2 with 315

*CG Cable Rows*
4 sets of 8 with 290

*Hyperextensions*
4 sets of 7 with 115

*Seated DB Hammer Curls*
2 sets of 6 with the 60's
2 sets of 11 with the 45's

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
2 sets of 10 with 260
Dropset: 260x13, 220x8, 180x7

*DB Shrugs*
2 sets of 12 with the 100's

*Nautilus Crunches*
2 sets of 15 with 180 

Good workout today! Really nice intensity and focus, overall I was definitely pleased with my workout. Started off with speed deadlifts, bar speed seems to be coming along. Did some CG cable rows, hit my midback and lats hard. Moved onto some hypers which felt great! Did some hammers, leg extensions, shrugs and crunches and called it a day. Overall workout was great. 

Diet: 
- oatmeal + peanut butter + 2% milk
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk
- tuna salad bagel
- chicken fried rice
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Today is my 10th day of Nolva, 60mg today.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> Well, it's not all that bad, I did 185 x 11 the other day using a full ROM. To clarify, I do my skulls with an elbows out approach.


I feel discomfort in my elbow when I move my elbows out even the slightest.  Thats amazing that you can do so much weight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 11, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* I am the same way bro, I get some elbow discomfort if I don't warmup properly on skulls. For some reason on any triceps exercise, if I don't properly warmup I get a sharp pain in my elbows.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 11, 2005)

Friday; 2-11-2005

*ME Bench* (75 minutes, 29 sets)

*Decline CG Bench Presses* 
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x2
295x2
315x1
335x1
345x0

*Flat DB Presses*
4 sets of 6 with the 120's

*Decline Skullcrushers*
3 sets of 10 with 105

*BB Front Raises*
5 sets of 5 with 85

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
3 sets of 10 with the 40's

*Seated DB Presses*
4 sets of 6 with the 70's

*Tate Presses*
2 sets of 10 with the 55's

Really good workout today, definitely good intensity and focus. The only problem was that my workout was way too long. I didn't mean to go over 60 minutes, but I was talking to a few guys about dieting, etc. Anyway, worked up to 335 for a single on decline CG's. Moved onto flat DB presses, then did some decline skulls, front raises, and some French presses. Beat my shoulders and triceps up, hard. Did my overhead shoulder presses at the end of my workout, nice change of pace. Finished up with some Tate presses---my triceps were SHOT.  

Diet: 
- peanut butter toast, coffee 
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk
- pesto chicken wrap
- grilled chicken salad + vinegarette dressing, 1 glass of wine
- tuna salad sandwich
- tuna salad wrap 
- peanut butter 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Today is my 11th day of Nolva, still at 60mg. My bottle is coming really close to running out, so I am just hoping that my left nipple feels better before I run out completely.

Weighed myself first thing this morning, on an empty stomach, after using the restroom, and I weighed 222 lbs. I am very pleased with my weight at this point. I am gradually getting closer and closer to my goal of around 215 lbs. I just hope I can hang in there long enough with my diet, etc. to make it to a solid 212-215 lbs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 11, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* I am the same way bro, I get some elbow discomfort if I don't warmup properly on skulls. For some reason on any triceps exercise, if I don't properly warmup I get a sharp pain in my elbows.


It's interesting how some people can feel sharp pains on excercises in which other people feel nothing.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

Dorian tore his tricep on heavy skull crushers.  Just be careful.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Agreed, I think also it has a lot to do with a person's actual form. I mean without videos there isn't a way to actually compare one person's form to another. What maybe strict barbell curls for me maybe sloppy to someone else, etc. 

*Jake:* I remember reading about that. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

Here are my updated progress pics, since it's been around 4 weeks since I started this journal. I have gone from 243 lbs. to 222 lbs. And I plan on dropping even more until I get to 215 lbs. or so. Really need to harden up my midsection a bit and I'll be happy.


----------



## simbh (Feb 12, 2005)

Yo mike , very nice progress dude ... 20 pounds in a month is pretty damn good 

I got a question for you , you know in your gallery pics , your blue polo shirt , where did you get that ?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* Agreed, I think also it has a lot to do with a person's actual form. I mean without videos there isn't a way to actually compare one person's form to another. What maybe strict barbell curls for me maybe sloppy to someone else, etc.


That brings up a great point.  Very true.  Your pictures are looking pretty solid.  I think me being an asshole during your new journal per day phase really got you going, ha.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

*simbh:* Thanks for the kind words man, I really appreciate it. I am glad that I dropped 20 lbs. also, but at the same time I really need to make sure that I keep dropping weight, and don't just settle at 222 lbs. I really want to be closer to 210-215 lbs. I still have some flab around my love handles and midsection that I want to get rid of. 

BTW, I am pretty sure that shirt is from Old Navy, or American Eagle. 

*soxmuscle:* Haha, yeah you being negative did most definitely help me I think (seriously), I have no idea why.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

Saturday; 2-12-2005

*ME Squat/Deadlift* (60 minutes, 24 sets)

*ATF Squats*
135x3
225x3
245x3
275x3
295x3
335x3
355x3
385x3

*Incline DB Rows*
3 sets of 10 with the 45's

*Hyperextensions*
4 sets of 5 with 135 

*Nautilus Pullovers*
3 sets of 6 with 270
Dropset: 250x8, 210x8, 170x6

*Nautilus Crunches*
3 sets of 12 with 180 

Absolutely AWFUL workout today, really pissed about the entire session. I was going to take a rest day like I normally do on my 3rd day in a row of training. But for some reason I just got this stupid idea of working out. Started off with ATF squats, worked up to 385 for a triple, nice PR there. Moved onto some incline rows, hypers, and some pullovers. Finished up with some crunches and called it a day. 

I felt VERY tired, lethargic, had no energy, etc.  

Diet: 
- scrambled eggs, whole-wheat toast 
- tuna salad wrap, whey protein + 2% milk 
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk
- teriyaki chicken + rice stir-fry
- grilled chicken + cheese soft taco 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Today is my 12th day of Nolva, still at 60mg. I think tomorrow is going to be my last day, the bottle is pretty much empty. I am going to most likely order another bottle in the next few days.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

great job on the ATG squats.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

*Patrick:* Thanks man, I had no idea how friggin' tough ATF/ATG squats really are. I was going literally as far down as I could comfortably go today---which was a lot deeper than squatting to the box, which parallel. I just BARELY got the 3rd rep today on 385. I told the spotter not to touch it unless I started to come back down with the weight, lol. I am sure that I am going to be aching tomorrow morning when I go to do my cardio, hah.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Patrick:* Thanks man, I had no idea how friggin' tough ATF/ATG squats really are. I was going literally as far down as I could comfortably go today---which was a lot deeper than squatting to the box, which parallel. I just BARELY got the 3rd rep today on 385. I told the spotter not to touch it unless I started to come back down with the weight, lol. I am sure that I am going to be aching tomorrow morning when I go to do my cardio, hah.




Yeah, ATG is no joke.  It is the only way to squat.  I hit 405 ATG before I sublexed my knee cap.  The highest I have been up to since then was 365.  But I am not a strength athelete so I am happy with that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

*Patrick:* Damn, 405 deep is nuts though man, good work! I have never gone heavier than 385 on ATF squats, the most I did before this was 385 for 2. Sorry to hear about your knee cap---hope everything is okay.  

My knees felt a little wobbly today doing deep squats, but I didn't think too much of it since I don't do them on a regular basis at all. Out of the hole for the first 1/4 of each rep, I felt a lot of strain in my lower back, for some reason. And then after that I felt my legs take over.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

> Out of the hole for the first 1/4 of each rep, I felt a lot of strain in my lower back, for some reason. And then after that I felt my legs take over.



yeah, i saw the video of you doing them.  it looks like you are bending forward to far with your torso.  probably becasue you are used to squating powerlifter style.  you may want to work on sitting up more.  that is the hard part about squatting high bar, the demand on the core is huge because you have to sit more up.


----------



## simbh (Feb 12, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *simbh:* Thanks for the kind words man, I really appreciate it. I am glad that I dropped 20 lbs. also, but at the same time I really need to make sure that I keep dropping weight, and don't just settle at 222 lbs. I really want to be closer to 210-215 lbs. I still have some flab around my love handles and midsection that I want to get rid of.


I know , those damn love handles ... With my cycle I've been eating like a monster and I got a lil bit of fat in the same area ... I'm telling myself its a temp thing though 

Thx for the shirt info , but don't worry I wont be buying the same one ... I'm actually looking for some polos.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Patrick:* Yeah, I think maybe I do lean far forward when I squat, that's an interesting point bro, thanks for bringing it to my attention, I appreciate it.  

*simbh:* Hey man, I checked and the shirt is from Old Navy. Yeah I am still in the process of dropping some unwanted flab. We'll see what happens in the next month or so.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 13, 2005)

Sunday; 2-13-2005

*Rest* 

*Cardio* 
Did 10 minutes first thing this morning on an empty stomach on the treadmill. Ended up alternating 1 minute of walking at 3.0 MPH with 1 minute of running at 9.0 MPH. I got HORRIBLE cramps so I had to stop after 10 minutes. 

*Seated Calf Raises*
5 sets of 12 with 175

Did some calves today, since summer is approaching. I am thinking about spending my rest days from now on doing a lot of volume for my calves. 

Diet: 
- tuna salad sandwich, coffee 
- chicken + cheddar macaroni, 1 glass of wine
- 2 grilled chicken breasts, mixed vegetables garden salad + vinegarette dressing, dinner rolls + butter
- peanut butter + crackers

Damn, felt like a took a ton of calories in today! I am definitely going to be doing a lot of volume in tomorrow's workout, to burn some of it off. 

Sleep: 9 hours. 

Today is my last day of Nolva, at 60mg. I might order another bottle, I am not sure yet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 14, 2005)

Monday; 2-14-2005

*DE Bench* (55 minutes, 29 sets)

*Speed Bench Presses*
8 sets of 3 with 165

*Seated DB Presses*
4 sets of 4 with the 90's

*Decline Bench Presses*
3 sets of 6 with 275
2 sets of 12 with 225

*Seated French Presses*
4 sets of 5 with 125

*Nautilus Incline Presses*
3 sets of 12 with 220

*Incline DB Front Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 30's

*One-Arm Cable Pressdowns* 
2 sets of 12 with 80

Great workout this morning! Really trying to improve my bar speed on bench, and I think that it's slowly coming along nicely. Moved onto some overhead DB presses, went heavy on them. Then did some declines to change things up a bit. Moved onto some French presses for my triceps, then some Nautilus incline presses, and finished up with some front raises and pressdowns. The front raises I did facing the a steep incline bench, so couldn't cheat at all. Really blasted my front delts, hard. 

Diet: 
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, coffee
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- tuna salad sandwich
- pesto chicken wrap 
- grilled chicken Mexican pizza

Made a Mexican style pizza type thing tonight with grilled chicken, turned out great! I absolutely loved how it turned out, it wasn't too unhealthy, either. 

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2005)

I haven't stopped in for a bit, but I'm glad to see things are going well.  225 is a nice solid weight, you'll have to get some progress pictures up.  Also, those are some very impressive decline presses.  Seems like one of your better lifts.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by, things are going pretty well I would say at this point. I actually most recently weighed in a 222 lbs. For my progress pictures check on page 6 of this journal (previous page) around post #170 I think it is. I snapped a few, I know that they're not the best.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Here are my updated progress pics, since it's been around 4 weeks since I started this journal. I have gone from 243 lbs. to 222 lbs. And I plan on dropping even more until I get to 215 lbs. or so. Really need to harden up my midsection a bit and I'll be happy.



Hey Mike, thanks for coming by my journal this week, I've just been catching up on yours.

Wow, you've made some HUGE progress so far, nice work.   
Keep it up and you'll reach your goal in no time.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

*Kerry:* Thanks for stopping by! It's nice to see your name in my journal again, yeah things have been going pretty well for me my second time around on Westside. I have been really responding well to the program, I think. Absolutely no complaints at all, that's for sure. I am trying to drop another 7-10 lbs. of flab in my midsection and love handles, and at that point, I think I'll be pretty happy with my bodyfat %.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

Tuesday; 2-15-2005

*DE Squat/Deadlift* (60 minutes, 30 sets)

*Speed Squats*
8 sets of 2 with 245

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
3 sets of 5 with 260
2 sets of 9 with 215

*Good Mornings*
5 sets of 3 with 225

*Seated Alternating DB Curls*
4 sets of 6 with the 55's

*Nautilus Seated Leg Curls*
3 sets of 9 with 180

*DB Shrugs*
2 sets of 12 with the 100's

*Hanging Leg Raises*
3 sets of 10 

Really good workout this morning! My speed squats really need some work, my bar speed is very slow on them. Moved onto some pulldowns, they weren't too bad---hit my lats hard. Did some good mornings that were exhausting! I have no idea why my GM's today were like torture! Did some DB curls, really good sets there. 

I did some seated leg curls today that I am not used to doing at all, hamstrings really responded well to them, though. Finished up with some shrugs and then some hanging leg raises---for my abs. 

Diet: 
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, coffee
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- tuna salad + cheese sandwich
- MRP bar
- chicken wrap
- peanut butter + crackers 
- whey protein + 2% milk 

Sleep: 7.5 hours. Woke up once for absolutely no reason at all.

I have been taking 200mg of sodium usinate twice a day for the past few weeks. Today I decided to bump it up to 300mg twice a day. I am going to keep this dose for about 10-12 days and then drop it back down to 200mg. Just to see how my body handles a total dose of 600mg a day instead of 400mg.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Kerry:* Thanks for stopping by! It's nice to see your name in my journal again, yeah things have been going pretty well for me my second time around on Westside. I have been really responding well to the program, I think. Absolutely no complaints at all, that's for sure. I am trying to drop another 7-10 lbs. of flab in my midsection and love handles, and at that point, I think I'll be pretty happy with my bodyfat %.



Well you certainly seem to be on a roll with your current training and this journal, keep plugging away at it!  Do you have a deadline that you are hoping to meet your goals by?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

*Kerry:* I honestly haven't thought much about it. Other than before summer, of course. I really like Westside even though I haven't even been testing my bench/squat/deadlift 1RM's, I still have been focusing hard on keeping my workouts intense, etc. My diet I have been pretty good about except for Superbowl Sunday, lol, slipped up there.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

A few random pictures to keep progress on my lats. These were taken after my workout this morning. 

I think that as I get my bodyfat % down and my love handle starts to dissapear, my illusion of upper back width will really start to come along.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *CowPimp:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by, things are going pretty well I would say at this point. I actually most recently weighed in a 222 lbs. For my progress pictures check on page 6 of this journal (previous page) around post #170 I think it is. I snapped a few, I know that they're not the best.



Nice progress, definitely.  I think the back double bi is your best pose.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice progress, definitely. I think the back double bi is your best pose.


Me, too, MonStar.  That's a hell of a pose for you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

Those are some real good pictures.  Your back is looking thicker and your waist is shrinking. It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 16, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Thanks man, I really appreciate it. I agree that my back double-biceps pose is probably my strongest pose. I am trying to work on my lat spread, for some reason I think that would be strong too, if I could ever do it right, lol. 

*thatguy:* Thanks man. 

*soxmuscle:* Hey man, thanks for the support, I appreciate it. I agree that I think as I gradually decrease my % of bodyfat my physique will look better and better and better. Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 16, 2005)

Wednesday; 2-16-2005

*Rest* 

*Cardio*
First thing in the morning, I did 10 minutes on the treadmill, alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.0 MPH with 1-minute of running at 9.0 MPH. 

After the treadmill this morning I did 6, 50-yard sprints on the indoor track at my gym. Damn, these were exhausting! I never even knew my gym had an indoor track, lol. 

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises* 
6 sets of 12 with 245 

Did some calves today in the gym, really hit them hard. Great sets. Hopefully my stupid calves will get growing. 

Diet: 
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- 1% cottage cheese + peaches
- garden salad + tuna + vinegarette dressing
- turkey sandwich
- turkey sandwich
- tuna salad wrap, coffee 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 17, 2005)

Thursday; 2-17-2005

*ME Bench* (55 minutes, 27 sets)

*Suspended Bench Presses* (bar touching chest)
135x3
185x3
225x3
245x3
275x2
285x2
295x2
305x2

*Incline DB Presses*
4 sets of 9 with the 100's

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
4 sets of 6 with the 45's

*Smith-Machine Military Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 155

*Seated DB Front Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 35's

*Rope Cable Pressdowns*
Dropset: 140x8, 110x7, 80x8 

Really good workout today, nice intenstiy and focus and all of that. Started off hitting a 2RM on suspended bench, hit 305 for 2. Moved onto incline DB presses, hit 4 sets of 9, not too shabby there. Overall workout I would say was pretty good.  

Diet: 
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, coffee
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- tuna salad + cheese sandwich, soy chips, apple 
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
- chicken noodle soup

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 17, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Diet:
> - 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, coffee
> - whey protein + 2% milk
> - ?


I've read that caffeine inhibits the effects of creatine.  Have you noticed any difference since you started having coffee with your swole mix?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 18, 2005)

*thatguy:* Hey man, I have also read that caffeine hurts the effectiveness of creatine, but I have honestly never had a problem with it. I have been taking some kind of caffeine for a long time now, so I don't even notice the difference.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 18, 2005)

Friday; 2-18-2005

*ME Squat/Deadlift* (60 minutes, 28 sets) 

*Suspended Squats*
135x3
225x3
275x2
315x2
365x1
385x1
405x1
415x0

*BTN Cable Pulldowns*
4 sets of 10 with 185

*Hyperextensions*
4 sets of 7 with 115

*CG Cable Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 260

*Nautilus Lying Leg Curls*
4 sets of 9 with 150

*Seated DB Shrugs*
3 sets of 10 with the 90's

*Hanging Knee Raises*
2 sets of 12

Good workout this morning I guess. Worked out on an empty stomach like I have been doing so far this week, not the best idea but I don't have much of a choice because of my work schedule. Oh well. Did some BTN pulldowns, then some hypers, and some rows. Hit my lats pretty hard today. Moved onto some lying leg curls and seated DB shrugs. I absolutely LOVE doing DB shrugs, seated. Finished up with some abs. 

Diet:
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- celery + peanut butter, coffee
- turkey & cheese sandwich 
- tuna & cheese sandwich
- chicken fried rice 
- whey protein + 2% milk 

Ate enough chicken fried rice tonight for a family of four! LOL, used the Chicken Helper recipe (same maker as Hamburger Helper). Turned out great! 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

First thing in the morning I weighed myself, after using the bathroom, and I weighed in at 221.5 lbs. Nice to see that I gradually getting lower and lower. Hopefully next Friday I'll weigh in at less than 220 lbs. 

Today I ordered some T3 from IBELabs.com. After I run out of my sodium usinate I am going to start taking that. Probably start somewhere in the 20-40mcg range.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 18, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *thatguy:* Hey man, I have also read that caffeine hurts the effectiveness of creatine, but I have honestly never had a problem with it. I have been taking some kind of caffeine for a long time now, so I don't even notice the difference.


Me, neither, just wanted to see what you thought. I am currently taking creatine although in a cutting phase. I am supplementing my cut with an EC stack, and I haven't noticed a difference, either. 

Great workout, BTW.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

I dont know how you would be able to tell the difference.. its not like you can monitor yourself on a molecular level.  Fact is caffeine isnt good to take around the time you take creatine.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Mike.   

Oooooh... I didn't know about caffeine and creatine being a bad combo taken together... I always used to have my first creatine of the day right before my morning java!  Oops.
Does it lessen the creatines effect?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 19, 2005)

*thatguy:* Thanks for the support man, really appreciate it! 

*Jake:* Agreed, I have never noticed a difference in them at all, personally. I didn't notice my creatine seemed more effective with or without the presence of caffeine. 

*Kerry:* I don't think it matters, honestly. Althouhg I have read studies saying that creatine is inhibited by caffeine, but I am not sure how much that transfers to the real world.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 19, 2005)

Saturday; 2-19-2005

*DE Bench* (60 minutes, 28 sets)

*Speed Bench Presses*
8 sets of 3 with 165

*Flat DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 120's

*Seated French Presses*
3 sets of 10 with 110

*Arnold Presses*
3 sets of 8 with the 55's

*Tate Presses*
2 sets of 12 with the 50's

*DB Front Raises*
2 sets of 6 with the 60's
Dropset: 50x9, 40x8, 30x8 

*Decline Smith-Machine Presses* 
2 sets of 9 with 245

Really good workout today! Although, honestly, my speed bench absolutely sucks, bar speed is very very slow. Moved onto some flat DB presses, went pretty heavy on them. Did some lighter French presses, and then some Arnold's. Really trying to strengthen my shoulders a lot, with all of this overhead pressing, etc. Did some Tate presses for my triceps, and an INTENSE triple dropset with DB front raises. Finished up with some declines. 

Diet:
- tuna & cheese bagel
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- grilled chicken + cheese soft taco
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple, coffee 
- ?

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------

